# Wie kann ich mich selbst durchs Headset hören?



## almost51 (16. Mai 2015)

*Wie kann ich mich selbst durchs Headset hören?*

Hi,
Ich habe mir vor einer Woche ein Headset gekauft, das erste HS was ich jemals benutze. 
Es ist jetzt leider so stark gegen Außengeräusche isoliert, dass ich meine eigene Stimme nicht mehr höre.
Das ist ein sehr komisches Gefühl beim reden (haltet euch mal die Ohren zu und redet dann, dann wisst ihr was ich meine)
Kann ich es irgendwie so einstellen, dass ich mich selbst darin höre?


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie kann ich mich selbst durchs Headset hören?*

Bei mir gehts.
Man kann es in Windows oder in der Software für die Soundkarte einstellen.

Da Du uns mal wieder über solche kleinlichen Details im Dunkeln lässt (Windows-Version bzw. verwendetes OS, Soundkarte bzw. Software für die Soundkarte), kann man es Dir natürlich auch nicht vorbeten.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie kann ich mich selbst durchs Headset hören?*

Falls du des Englischen mächtig bist: How to Hear Yourself As You Record Home Voice Over


----------



## almost51 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie kann ich mich selbst durchs Headset hören?*

Ich benutze zum Spielen Windows 8.1 Pro und ansonsten Arch Linux, Soundkarte hab ich keine sondern benutze als Mainboard das Asrock h97 Pro4. Mein Headset ist das HyperX Cloud 2, das hat soweit ich weiß auch eine integrierte Soundkarte, allerdings keine extra Treiber oder Software, sondern Plug and play. 
Entschuldige, dass ich dich mal wieder über solche kleinlichen Details im Dunkeln ließ.
Wenn ich irgendwelche Einstellungen in Windows ändere, gilt das dann auch für Ingame Voice Chats, z.B. in CS:GO?


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie kann ich mich selbst durchs Headset hören?*



almost51 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Es ist jetzt leider so stark gegen Außengeräusche isoliert, dass ich meine eigene Stimme nicht mehr höre.
> Das ist ein sehr komisches Gefühl beim reden (haltet euch mal die Ohren zu und redet dann, dann wisst ihr was ich meine)



Genau das passiert, wenn man sich in der Jugend die Ohren in der Disko wegballern lässt und/oder zu viel Kopfhöhrer nutzt!
Merkt euch das liebe Kinder 

Zu deinem Problem Rechtsklick unten auf das Lautstärkesymbol von Windows -> Aufnahmegeräte -> dein Mickro markieren -> Eigenschaften -> Reiter "Abhören" -> Haken bei "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden" -> übernehmen, fertig.

Ich helfe an sich gerne aber bei manchen Fragen, frage ich mich, ob den Leuten langweilig ist, wenn sie solche Post erstellen, die Lösung hättest du in wenigen Sekunden auch über [Hier beliebige Suchmaschine einfügen] gefunden.

Im Gegensatz zu Linux, sind die Einstellungen bei Windows "global" gültig.


----------

